# Bridal Makeup - HELP PLEASE!



## Glam Girl (Jun 25, 2006)

If any of you makeup artists out there do brides, I am looking for a sample contract to provide my services. I have googled about a hundred ways to hunt one down with no luck. If you don't feel comfortable posting it, please e-mail me.

Thank you!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 25, 2006)

PM'd you!


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jul 6, 2006)

i work as a hairstylist and on my days off i'm a makeup artist for weddings, proms and other events so that's why my contract might be a bit different then others.  i have them fill out a consulation form, then i add a few little basic tips for them, then the terms of services.  here it is copy & pasted from microsoft word.  having a questionaire helps especially if someone has allergies.  this way it's easier to keep track and the paper is there right with you.  i usually bring a folder along with me to keep everything organized.

Also the Client Consultation i keep that as one paper and keep that for myself.  the terms of services and tips is on another page together and that's the client's copy.

Name:
Telephone #: 

Client Consultation Info

The only way to look glamorous is to feel glamorous.  Makeup enhances your natural beauty.

1.  Please list all the facial cleansing products that you use daily….



2.  Approx. how many times a day do you cleanse your face?

3.  Do you exfoliate (ex. scrubs, masks, etc.) your face? *(note:  even though exfoliating is great for your skin it should ONLY be done once per week, but for sensitive skin & acne prone please consult your doctor).


4.  On a daily basis, what does your makeup consist of?



5.  Do you smoke?

6.  What makeup colors do you think look best on you and make you feel glamorous?



7. When buying a new outfit or wearing your daily clothes what color(s) of clothing do you think look best on you?  What color(s) do you have the most of in your closet?

8.  Are you allergic to anything?  (If so please list).



Your Signature & Date here states you have read the Terms of Services, agree with them, and understand them as well.



(X)                                                                                                                                                  



Date:


Prepping Your Skin for Your Big Day!

~Any exfoliating should be done no later than 4 days before the event. (This is because exfoliating removes dead skin cells & in return you have fresh skin on the surface & breakouts can occur).

~DO NOT over moisturize your face because this will clog your pores and breakouts can occur.

~By drinking 8 glasses of water a day your skin will look beautiful, hydrated, & be glowing.

~Try to stay away from fatty & salty foods this will make your skin look dull & unhealthy.

~If you are going to tan before your event DO NOT tan your face!!!
REMEMBER:  foundation & bronzer works wonders in concealing.  You want your skin to have a healthy glow NOT a fake & bake look.


Terms of Services:
~Cancelation requires a 48 hour notice & a forfeit of your deposit.  Deposits are non-refundable.

~All pricing includes 1 trial.  Any additional trials are not included.

~After the first trial, the total payment amount is due.  

~Gratuities are NOT included.

~Additional Fees depend on how many miles will have to be traveled.

~Foundation, mascara, & an eyelash curler are to be brought by the client, if you do not have any of these I will go and purchase them and charge the cost of the item(s).

Your Signature & Date here states you have read the Terms of Services, agree with them, and understand them as well.



(X)                                                                                                                                                     



Date:


----------

